# Last year's merit for public medical colleges in Punjab?



## SnowAngel (Sep 10, 2012)

Heyyy

does anyone have an idea where RMC's merit ended last year?
on what percentage?

Not talking about the first list, but the final one (like the last student they took?)

What about the rest of the medical colleges??

...really want to get into a public medical college 
(who doesnt? :/)


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowAngel said:


> Heyyy
> 
> does anyone have an idea where RMC's merit ended last year?
> on what percentage?
> ...


Im thinking it was about 84%. But hey you're from Ohio. Are you applying to the self-finance scheme?


----------



## SnowAngel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Im thinking it was about 84%. But hey you're from Ohio. Are you applying to the self-finance scheme?


um nope! im not an american national yet, if thats what your thinking :/

But Ghani im sure it was around 83 something in the first merit list, but what about the final merit??? :?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowAngel said:


> um nope! im not an american national yet, if thats what your thinking :/
> 
> But Ghani im sure it was around 83 something in the first merit list, but what about the final merit??? :?


Where did you do high school from? I know the final merit for all of punjab was 82.something %.


----------



## SnowAngel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Where did you do high school from? I know the final merit for all of punjab was 82.something %.



well, A levels in Pakistan..I really need to get into RMC :'( (if not KE ofcourse :roll
Doesnt anyone know what the percentage of the last kid who went there last year was!?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowAngel said:


> well, A levels in Pakistan..I really need to get into RMC :'( (if not KE ofcourse :roll
> Doesnt anyone know what the percentage of the last kid who went there last year was!?


K.E has the highest merit percentage. if someone can't get into RMC on open merit, how can they get into K.E?


----------



## SnowAngel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> K.E has the highest merit percentage. if someone can't get into RMC on open merit, how can they get into K.E?



you didnt get it..i was joking (i hate having to explain my jokes to people but maybe i should improve my sense of humour instead of complaining )

Im not really looking to getting into KE. Because its merit is too HIGH and secondly its far from where I'll be living as I'll be in Rawalpindi. And I dont think i can survive in government hostels...I'll die or come out crazy. I know myself 
So I just REALLY want to get into RMC. I hope i do inshallah 

Are you gonna sit for uhs mcat? Hows your preperation? 
Is everything done? Ive got so much to do STILL


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowAngel said:


> you didnt get it..i was joking (i hate having to explain my jokes to people but maybe i should improve my sense of humour instead of complaining )
> 
> Im not really looking to getting into KE. Because its merit is too HIGH and secondly its far from where I'll be living as I'll be in Rawalpindi. And I dont think i can survive in government hostels...I'll die or come out crazy. I know myself
> So I just REALLY want to get into RMC. I hope i do inshallah
> ...


Lol now I do understand the sarcasm 
inshAllah the both of us will get into the college of our choice 
the best place for me to go is either aimc or k.e because I live in Lahore. Aimc is only a 10 minute drive away lol. But I'll be willing to go to other cities and live in the hostel. No other choice.
i am going to take the mcat. Preparation isn't that good. Ive still got to revise alot.
actually I am 100% sure I'm not getting a seat on merit. Definitely not for government schools. For government, I'm relying on my self-finance scheme 
i think I'll get enough marks in the mcat to maybe get into a private medical college on their local seat. The thing is that I've done my sat II and those are the grades I'm relying on for my admission to the foreign seats. I'll rely on mcat for local. I know my chances are very less for local compared to foreign so I haven't been stressing the mcat that much and I might regret it lol. 
What is your advice for these last 11 days? How is your preparation? What are your fsc and matric scores? my fsc is 797 and matric I'll find out this week inshAllah. The ibcc deducted about 16% from my American grades :/
what score do you think I'll need on the mcat to get into a nice private school like cmh or sheikh zayed.


----------



## SnowAngel (Sep 10, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Lol now I do understand the sarcasm
> inshAllah the both of us will get into the college of our choice
> the best place for me to go is either aimc or k.e because I live in Lahore. Aimc is only a 10 minute drive away lol. But I'll be willing to go to other cities and live in the hostel. No other choice.
> i am going to take the mcat. Preparation isn't that good. Ive still got to revise alot.
> ...




awww  bruv trust me when i say i hate those shizzy equivalence walay 
last year my friend who had around 77 something aggregate got in everywhere (in the private sector)..though in the third and second lists :/

You should aim for atleast 900 marks in the uhs test to get on a local seat (i used your fsc marks and assumed your matric marks are around that aswell and i got 77 percent). That way you'll get a local seat! 
And wont it be worth it? The fees for foreigners are wayyyy higher, you'll save alot of your mom n dads money that way 
(assuming you dont support yourself financially and are a lazy spoilt individual like myself...JK  )

My fsc marks were like 800 something and the olevels ones were like 870 something

Lol we're the same, I'll just go through all the chapters twice absorbing in all the details. And we hafto remember all stupid ''information'' since its fsc books we're talking about :/
And yes be consistent. And inshallah you'll make it

Good luck and yes  inshallah


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SnowAngel said:


> awww  bruv trust me when i say i hate those shizzy equivalence walay
> last year my friend who had around 77 something aggregate got in everywhere (in the private sector)..though in the third and second lists :/
> 
> You should aim for atleast 900 marks in the uhs test to get on a local seat (i used your fsc marks and assumed your matric marks are around that aswell and i got 77 percent). That way you'll get a local seat!
> ...


I don't understand the list system. What does it mean if you're on the 2nd or 3rd list? Which med school is your friend attending?
I used to work in NY and I got extra financial aid money...but I blew it all :/ lol
dude getting a 900 is impossible for me at this stage lol...I'll probably get an 800 at the most. And my matric will be like an 850 I suppose. I did grade 9 from the UK and grade 10-12 from NY. So matric is grade 9 and 10. The ibcc deducts a smaller percentage for UK academics.
but seriously it would be so awesome if the both of us get on merit. Our rents would definitely reward us lol.
ive barely opened the fsc books....I can't stand them!!! I've just been going through the sample paper and past papers and mcqs. I'm a bit confident that my concepts will help me in the test. Most people who are taking the test will think I will flunk if they knew the amount of preparation I did haha. Procrastination is my bad habit 
hopefully I can make a difference to my possible score in these last 10 days. 
What city will you take the test in? I've gotta go aimc in the morning and collect my entrance card.
I'll pray that you get good marks on the test brother.


----------



## farwa iqbal (Jul 16, 2015)

please help me......i want to get admission in medical college...me marks r veery low...i want too get admission in private medical college...what u think about bahauddin zikreya and fmh??????


----------

